

Show HN: We made a low-budget ‘how it works’ video. What do you think? - Jmetz1

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;nT8xXIdwDGo
======
modfodder
My critiques (as a film professional).

1\. The first 3 shots are very warm, then the 4th shot, a wide in the same
location is cool, followed by another warm shot. Not a huge mistake, but
annoying for me as it's jarring.

2\. The storytelling is a bit lacking. She seems annoyed at having no laundry,
but I don't get the feeling that she's too busy for it. I'd rather see her
rushing around in the morning trying to find something clean to wear. Also,
once the laundry is picked up, show how busy her day is. She gets home, the
laundry is delivered, then she can collapse on the couch in front of the tv or
with a good book, or conversely she pulls out the little black dress from
newly delivered laundry for a night out on the town. Considering the most
likely customer they are either a very busy professional or someone who
doesn't have to work. The latter would typically not be attracted to a
representation that shows them to bored to do laundry, they imagine themselves
as busy (and if children are involved often are).

And I agree that the cookie should be a surprise, don't give it away in the
video.

All in all for probably very little money, you have a nice video. Nothing
that's going to win awards or go viral, but it gets the point across.

~~~
xauronx
#1 is above my head as a layman but #2 is right on.

~~~
modfodder
Basically one shot looks to be a different color than the shots surrounding it
(tending toward blue as opposed to orange or vice versa). Since they are
supposed to be in the same place at the same time, they all should have the
same color hue or temperature.

------
noname123
I like the video, reminds me of a porn scene with a really hot mom and hunky
delivery guy, even the soundtrack sounds like a 70's porn tune. She is bored
and unsatisfied with the domestic chores, but the Washio-man is coming over to
deliver and put her at ease! With the innuendo of the deed in progress and
completion in the form of a iPhone Washio in-progress and completion
indicator. Very well done, I think it appeals a lot to the unconscious mind.

~~~
Jmetz1
no intent to do that. but now we know whats on your mind

------
autoreverse
Congrats on the vid.

I'm interested in the use of 477 key phrases in the keywords meta tag. Is
keyword stuffing no longer penalized by Google?

FYI [https://www.getwashio.com/](https://www.getwashio.com/) brings an
"Insecure information" / "Connection Partially Encrypted" warning in Seamonkey
/ Firefox. Not a major issue but might irk some visitors.

~~~
Jmetz1
should we cut down on the tags?

------
WestCoastJustin
Clickable link @ [http://youtu.be/nT8xXIdwDGo](http://youtu.be/nT8xXIdwDGo)

For anyone interested, this is about Washio
([https://www.getwashio.com/](https://www.getwashio.com/)), a Dryclean and
Laundry Delivered service, and the video is about How it Works.

~~~
Jmetz1
yeah thought of putting it in before... fixed now ;)

------
wusatiuk
the video, if it is self-made, is really good. possible the one or another
scene i would make a little different, but generally it´s awesome.

some further thoughts: the cookie should be a surprise, and nothing which is
getting usual... with such small things you can surprise your customer again
and again.

when it comes to your landing page:

\- please make the button clickable.

\- make the "try now"\+ zip code entry above the fold + video smaller

\- add a price table which looks more professional

\- add a discount / free trial to the first order

\- add the notify me directly after zip input, if service not available. if
you get featured somewhere in a huge magazine, you will use thousands of
potential leads here.

~~~
Jmetz1
thanks for then input.. working to implement em.

~~~
wusatiuk
try to dive a little deeper into usability / conversion rate optimization. I
am just writing my thesis about web usability evaluation. there are tons of
easy applicapable methods out there, do get a "customers view" on your own
project.

Think about which questions a skeptical client could have and try to answer
them.

e.g. what if my something is washed-out? satisfaction guarantee?

~~~
Jmetz1
we are big optimizely fans. New site should be release soon with much
improvements. new web app and iOS coming soon.

------
dcolgan
When the url flashed up on screen at the end, I felt compelled to go to your
site, so I'd say it worked. Very since production quality for a low-budget
video. I would be highly tempted to use this service if I lived in the areas
you are servicing. Nice job!

~~~
Jmetz1
thanks for the <3

------
viennacoder
The video is good, but I would strongly suggest changing your brand to
something whose domain you can buy. Hopefully you can get washio.com, because
to be honest getwashio.com is really not a good domain. It's arguably worse
than thefacebook.com.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Yeah, my first thought was to go to washio.com, then to wash.io. I would've
never made the jump to getwashio.com without being told about it.

------
jamesrcole
Nice job, but I thought it had a peculiar choice of music. It doesn't seem to
fit the demographic or setting shown in the video.

------
slater
Shouldn't it read "En route" @0:35?

~~~
Jmetz1
It should, just didnt get a chance to update codebase pre shooting

------
nej
Good promo video. I clicked through after I saw the cookie. Nothing like
eating a cookie while someone else does your laundry lol.

~~~
Jmetz1
Thanks... we are taking away your stuff, so we figured enjoy something sweet
till we get back 24 hrs later.

~~~
espitia
awesome. little things like this differentiate companies a lot. this can be
the difference on whether they remember your brand or not! good job over all.

------
Avalaxy
I think it's pretty professional and clear. I don't know much about video
editing, but as a normal person it looks nice.

~~~
Jmetz1
thanks for the input

------
srom
Slick! I'm curious, how much time and money did you spend for making this
video?

~~~
Jmetz1
A few hours of filming and a few hours of edits. Our amazing ninjas graced us
with their acting skills. David, the cameraman loaned us his house, camera and
his mad skillz. Nicky Blitz is also a friend and was nice enough to let us use
the track. All in all, there were some costs, but very minimal. Concept to
youtube in one week.

